# Any idea what these are?



## Nikko

I bought some aqautic plants and put them in an empty tank. I only had two dwarf aquatic frogs in it for about a week. Now about three weeks after purchasing the plants I noticed I had some fry. At first I thought maybe they were tadpoles, but I did some research and now I highly doubt it. The fish are roughly 2 weeks old now.


Any ideas on what they could be?


----------



## lohachata

wow!!...nice looking fish...i have no idea what it might be ; but keep it well fed and grow it up and find out..
where did the plants come from???.......ask them what kind of fish might have been in the tank....


----------



## elvis332

maybe an endler fry?


----------



## Nikko

I own a small pet store so the plants came from a wholesaler. I bought about 20 different species of plants so I can't do that unfortunately. 


It can't be an endler fry because those are live bearers and these are definitely from eggs. The plants have never been with any fish since I got them.


I really hope they survive, I'm so curious as to what they are.


Thanx for the replies.


----------



## elvis332

ohhhh ok i understand


----------



## bmlbytes

This is very interesting. I have heard of snail eggs being carried over, but not fish eggs. I would be very interested in knowing what kind of fish you got, once they get bigger.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Fish eggs carry over on plants all the time. I use to have this same thing happen at my old shop. Usually they turned out to be rosy reds or goldfish, unless I got really lucky and they turned out to be Bluefin killies or Golden _Fundulus chrysotus._


----------



## Nikko

Here is an updated pic....roughly a month old now.....still no idea what they are.


----------



## Guest

reminds me of an atlantic silverside, although that is definitely not what it is... they aren't yellow haha.


----------



## Redwings

hmm, platy baby?

But these look pink
http://flexistentialist.org/gallery_photos/random/platybabies2edit.sized.jpg


----------



## emc7

Still can't tell. In my club stray killies are most common, but that doesn't look like a fundulopanchax.


----------



## Bannana

Very strange looking fry!


----------



## Mikaila31

I'm pretty sure that is some sort of rainbowfish. The fins say rainbow fish to me. It looks like it has 2 dorsal fins. A small one then a long one, along with the longer bottom fin. Body shape is normal for a rainbow fry, at least mine looked like that. They don't get the round shape till they are older. 

If it is a rainbow, it doesn't have blue eyes so that limits it to a couple dozen "bow" species. You probably won't be able to accurately ID it till it is mature and showing its colors.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Hey, yeah!
I didn't even notice that anal fin until just now, and it's pretty distinctive.


----------



## Nikko

Thanx for all the replies, I am finding this so interesting. Here are a few more pics I took which might help a little more.


It's deffinitely not a platy, those are live bearers and these hatched from eggs.


----------



## Dragonbeards

Honestly, I have no clue on earth what that is. But it's good to know you've kept him alive for this long to tempt us to see what he is! Grow up little guy, grow.


----------



## lohachata

go to www.aquabid.com......at the bottom of the homepage there is a button for the aquaboards "forum"..register and post the pics for id..you should be able to get a good answer there...


----------



## TheOldSalt

It's actually starting to look a bit like a goby of some sort.


----------



## lohachata

this is kind of like the old movie theater serials..to be continued next week....it's going to have everybody coming back again and again to get a progress report...
thanks nikko..


----------



## Nikko

Time for an update......

Here's a pic I took today. There are 8 in total, but one isn't growing for some reason.


----------



## lohachata

it has the body and dorsal finnage of a rainbowfish..but the mouth is kind of odd..like TOS said..kind of like a goby..
thanks again nikko..keep us posted.


----------



## petlovingfreak

wouldn't be something like a mosquitofish would it?


----------



## lohachata

i doubt it..just doesn't look right for one.


----------



## Mikaila31

I still say rainbowfish. Its mouth looks like a rainbowfish mouth to me, but rainbows and gobys have that same angled mouth... The fins are the right placement for a goby, but the wrong shape.... they are too sharp.... I can't tell on any of the pics, but if it has pointed pectoral fins then it can't be a goby. Rainbow will have a upward pointing fin, while a goby will have a fan shaped fin..

How old are the fry? what is there size? swimming behavior?


----------



## bmlbytes

petlovingfreak said:


> wouldn't be something like a mosquitofish would it?


Mosquitofish are also livebearers, and as this fish most likely came over on a plant, I would be willing to bet it is an egglayer.


----------



## Nikko

Mikaila31 said:


> How old are the fry? what is there size? swimming behavior?



I'm not sure exactly when they were born, but I first noticed them Dec. 18/09 and they were teeny tiny little things so they couldn't have been there for very long. So they're probably a little over a month old and most of the biggest one is about 1/2 and inch long and the smallest is around 1/4 inch, but most are close to 1/2 inch. As for swimming behavior the best way I can describe it, is it's similar to neon tetras.



Here's another pic I just took about 10 minutes ago of the biggest one


----------



## jrm402

I agree, kinda looks like an odd rainbowfish. What are the inhabitants of your tank?


----------



## Nikko

Nothing else is in the tank with them, just the plants they came on and a few baby mollies and platys that I scooped out of another tank.

You must have missed part of the thread where I had explained that I ordered plants for my petstore and then roughly 2 weeks later I saw these babies in the plant tank.


----------



## daniel89

Lol sorta looks like a baby large mouth bass


----------



## chamfishlvr

I can't tell... doen't look like any freshwater fry I've seen. That's funny.... weird funny not haha funny


----------



## TheOldSalt

The double dorsal fin should be a huge clue. 

Goby & Darter are still in the running, but I'm starting to lean toward something like Celebes rainbowfish.


----------



## chamfishlvr

this reminds me of the baby catfish i got in some plants from my aunt's pond... lol they all died, a frog killed them. Yeah, i'm thinking rainbowfish or gobies


----------



## Mikaila31

I'm still sticking with rainbow. I don't see what else it could be. It can be any of the bows, except the blue eyes, threadfin, and you can rule out lots of the rarer ones. Assuming it came from a normal pet store you are looking at neon, boesemani, celebes, australian, red irian, and a few others... It will be very hard to ID until it is around 2" long. 

Below is a pic of one of the 1" boesemani rainbows I currently have. They do not look a lot like rainbows at this stage. Color and the deep body are things that will slowly develop as they age.


----------



## Fairy

Any updates? lol I want to see what the little tikes look like now :3


----------



## Corwin

I really like the lime green color the developed...

lol i love how everyone is trying to guess at what it is,  theres a contest in this somewhere lol


----------



## Hoyo12

I know that this topic is a bit old, but I'm fairly certain that the fish is a Furcata rainbow.


----------



## Peeps

Wow, I want some, those are awsome. Sorry if it's an old topic but those are so cool.


----------



## Corwin

actualy Mikaila if you still have them why dont you stick up a few updated photos of that fish?


----------



## snyderguy

Zebra danios?


----------

